# What's the hardest part of cycling?



## please do this survey (10 Nov 2018)

Hey guys, me and my friends are putting together a DT project about cycling and would really appreciate it if you could help us with our client research by commenting down below with your response!

a) securing your bike
b) maintenance
c) lights
or something else??


also special thanks to alicat and sharky


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2018)

Not being killed.


----------



## Ian H (10 Nov 2018)

At times, being *rsed, getting your leg over. At other times – often 20 or more hrs into a ride when it's dark, perhaps raining and cold, and you're tired – remembering why exactly you're doing it.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Nov 2018)

answering surveys


----------



## Ian H (10 Nov 2018)

cyberknight said:


> answering surveys



Harsh...

...but fair.


----------



## alicat (10 Nov 2018)

Welcome @please do this survey 

You might get more people to do your survey if firstly you say what the point of it is and secondly if it were not obvious that you had joined the forum just for your own benefit.


----------



## Sharky (10 Nov 2018)

Is there an apostrophe missing from the title?


----------



## JtB (10 Nov 2018)

Sharky said:


> Is there an apostrophe missing from the title?


Well spotted.


----------



## snorri (10 Nov 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Sharky (10 Nov 2018)

JtB said:


> Well spotted.


I thought as much. I could barely get past the first post on this thread. I was the hardest thing I have ever done.


----------



## sheddy (10 Nov 2018)

the saddle


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2018)

Something else.


----------



## snorri (11 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Something else.



It would have saved you a few keystrokes if 'something else?' had followed the pattern of the other options and been designated '(d' . 
This is a very odd survey.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2018)

snorri said:


> It would have saved you a few keystrokes if 'something else?' had followed the pattern of the other options and been designated '(d' .
> This is a very odd survey.


I nearly put "D", then realised it was A, B & C only.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2018)

Not stopping at every Pub you pass


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2018)

sheddy said:


> the saddle


It could also be the ground when you fall off.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2018)

I found out that the handlebars can be pretty hard when you come off as well.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2018)

Ross Kemp is hard. Does he cycle? If so, he would be the hardest thing.


----------



## kynikos (11 Nov 2018)

f)


----------



## Aravis (11 Nov 2018)

The hardest part of cycling is distinguishing a decent cycle path from a crap one. Especially when it's on the opposite side of the road and you don't notice it's there for several hundred yards.

HTH.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Nov 2018)

Did someone really go to all the effort of joining this forum to ask this?

Parody forumite me thinks. Own up. Who is it?

Forums have been a pretty difficult part of cycling for me.


----------



## Sharky (11 Nov 2018)

Thanks for changing the title.
a) securing your bike - rarely leave the bike unattended and at home always in a locked garage
b) maintenance - I enjoy tinkering so not really a problem either
c) lights - Riding in the dark is quite exhilarating, especially with modern lights. The old ever ready lights were a little challenging, to get home before they ran out of life.
or something else??

So for me - something else.
When actually riding, weather, hills and wind all make it harder, but this is all part of cycling. I think the hardest part of cycling for me is when I have had a bit of a break, due to family/work commitments and the "week off", slips into two or three, then it is "month off" and then gets worse. Getting back into a routine after a longish break is the hardest thing for me.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## TissoT (11 Nov 2018)

please do this survey said:


> a) securing your bike
> b) maintenance
> c) lights
> or something else??


 
None of the above i find hard. 
"Somthing else" Keeping up your fitness.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Nov 2018)

But none of those things are hard.
Dealing with the attitudes and perceptions of non cyclists is the hardest part for me.
Everything involved in the actual cycling is a pleasure for me.


----------



## Slioch (11 Nov 2018)

Ronnie Pickering?


----------



## JtB (11 Nov 2018)

Slioch said:


> Ronnie Pickering?


Who?


----------



## snorri (11 Nov 2018)

JtB said:


> Who?


RONNIE PICKERING!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2018)

Getting out the house is the hardest part, especially if weather not great. Once riding then all is sweet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Ross Kemp is hard. Does he cycle? If so, he would be the hardest thing.



Unlike Ross Camp who is as flappy as a flappy thing.


----------



## JtB (11 Nov 2018)

snorri said:


> RONNIE PICKERING!


Never heard of him


----------



## please do this survey (13 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I found out that the handlebars can be pretty hard when you come off as well.


what do you mean??


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

please do this survey said:


> what do you mean??



What do you think he might mean? Have a stab at it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2018)

Wind


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2018)

please do this survey said:


> what do you mean??


I came off once and as I landed the handlebars hit me in the chest !  They were steel straight bars and they really hurt !


----------



## Soltydog (13 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Not stopping at every Pub you pass



I used to have that problem, but now I tend to ride in the mornings, so pubs are closed, unless you have any Wetherspoons on your route 

& yes Watts are my problem, I never seem to have enough


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2018)

Soltydog said:


> I used to have that problem, but now I tend to ride in the mornings, so pubs are closed, unless you have any Wetherspoons on your route
> 
> & yes Watts are my problem, I never seem to have enough


Watts that closed for at this time...
Watts he doing...


----------



## User76022 (14 Nov 2018)

The hardest part of cycling? 

C. 

Specifically the second C. The first C is a much softer S like sound. The vowel sounds are quite soft, and the G is so soft it is almost silent. Only the second C is quite hard.


----------



## HLaB (14 Nov 2018)

snorri said:


> RONNIE PICKERING!


No I'm Spartacus


----------



## beepbeep (14 Nov 2018)

JtB said:


> Who?


RONNIE PICKERING !!


----------



## Michael45 (15 Nov 2018)

Strong and cold wind


----------



## beepbeep (15 Nov 2018)

the hardest part of where I live ( does that count ?) is that I live on the top of a very steep hill....and no matter which route I take from home there is always a big hill on the way out and the way back !!!!!! The joys of Yorkshire Dales !!


----------



## HLaB (15 Nov 2018)

I find the hardest part of cycling is the tarmac, I've hit that too often


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2018)

A GPs that actually picks a sensible route.


----------



## Zofo (3 Feb 2019)

Dealing with the crap UK winter weather


----------



## GilesM (5 Feb 2019)

Headwinds, and smelly mud in my eyes would normally be the hardest part of cycling for me, although I have on a few occasions cycled when I was completely pished, that was very hard.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2019)

Putting the bike away and coming back inside.


----------



## sheddy (5 Feb 2019)

GilesM said:


> I have on a few occasions cycled when I was completely pished, that was very hard.



But cycling when drunk is surely easier than walking along with ones bike when drunk.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Feb 2019)

GilesM said:


> Headwinds, and smelly mud in my eyes would normally be the hardest part of cycling for me, although I have on a few occasions cycled when I was completely pished, that was very hard.



*Smelly Mud*, is that a euphemism


----------



## GilesM (5 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> *Smelly Mud*, is that a euphemism



Usually found near cattle farms during very wet weather.


----------



## GilesM (5 Feb 2019)

sheddy said:


> But cycling when drunk is surely easier than walking along with ones bike when drunk.



Maybe, but when I'm really pished, and I have a bike, I will definitely not walk with it, my drunken logic would see that as really dumb. So I don't know.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2019)

GilesM said:


> Usually found near cattle farms during very wet weather.



That is what mud guards are for. The it is a non issue.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> That is what mud guards are for. The it is a non issue.


No clearance for guards on this,


----------



## mustang1 (5 Feb 2019)

Wondering why I do it when there are far easier options to get about.


----------



## simongt (6 Feb 2019)

sheddy said:


> But cycling when drunk is surely easier than walking along with ones bike when drunk.


Many years ago, I was cycling home late one night rather worse for the drink. At a wee crossroads, I decided that I wasn't going to bother stopping at the give way lines. Carried on and nearly ran down a cycling gentleman of the local constabulary - ! 
He yelled 'Oi, yew, come back 'ere - !' Did I 'Go back there' you wonder - ? 
Wobbly to disappeared in about two seconds flat - !


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Feb 2019)

If you drink a lot and ride home, it is fun to weave in and out of the dashed lines in the middle of the road. Apparently 

The financial and custodial penalties for drunk cycling are, IIRC, the same as for drunk driving (except you can't lose your driving licence, if you have one). I doubt many people have ever been convicted.


----------



## Thomson (12 Feb 2019)

For me it is finding the time. Luck I have a little commute everyday but have to think positive I will get out at nights in the summer.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Feb 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> If you drink a lot and ride home, it is fun to weave in and out of the dashed lines in the middle of the road. Apparently
> 
> The financial and custodial penalties for drunk cycling are, IIRC, the same as for drunk driving (except you can't lose your driving licence, if you have one). I doubt many people have ever been convicted.


I have, £40 fine in around 2010.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I have, £40 fine in around 2010.


Might have been worth it if they gave you and the bike a lift home!


----------



## raleighnut (12 Feb 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Might have been worth it if they gave you and the bike a lift home!


I was knocked off and laying unconscious in the road, apparently they thought I'd been drinking when the reality was I was on my way to work (12-8am nightshift) It was a Monday so I was pretty hungover and a bit incoherent when the coppers arrived (maybe cos I'd just 'come round' when they got there)
I did think about attending Court to plead my innocence but that would have involved calling a Sargent that he was a liar and a lazy arse (they never did find the car that hit me) so it was a 'head down' guilty by post jobbie.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

Motorised traffic.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2019)

Uphill into a headwind


----------

